# Hi, Can a Cat nursing Kittens get Pregnant



## KittyKitty2

My son took in a cat he found outside. We were in the process of finding a place to spay her when we found out she was pregnant. She had 9 kittens but 3 died a week ago. Anyway, she managed to get out of the house for a day and came back. The kittens were 4 weeks old. Is is possible for a cat to get pregnant while nursing kittens.


----------



## Kobster

Absolutely yes its possible. In fact I believe cats can get pregnant again just few days after giving birth.


----------



## oceanmist

I think it is possible because I thought I read somewhere that toms will kill kittens to mate with the female. At least i think it was cats...


----------



## Heidi n Q

Yes. 

Yes, female cats can get pregnant while nursing a litter and they are able come into season within days of giving birth. With feral cats, or cats people are unable to keep strictly away from male cat attention, there will almost *never* be a time to spay the cat when she wouldn't be pregnant.
It is very hard on female cats' bodies to have back-to-back-to-back litters. You have a difficult decision ahead of you, now.


----------



## catloverami

Yes, a nursing queen can become pregnant. It is hard enough on a mamacat to nurse, especially if she has a large litter of 4 or more kittens. To become pregnant on top of that is a heavy strain on her body and unborn kittens, and she would likely lose a lot of weight and condition.


----------



## KittieLover

Yes. My friend's cat had a couple of kittens, then about 2 days later, she had a couple more. But about a month later, very sadly died 

-Sarah


----------



## ankitadas

I think it is possible for cats to get pregnant while nursing.


----------

